# photos of 07 blue/white 585/595?



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

Anybody have decent sized images of these frames yet? Doesn't matter if they're stock photos as long as they're larger than the ones on Look's international site.


----------



## lookkg361 (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.fisheroutdoor.co.uk/imag...Fork&width=500&height=500&im0=F585EL.jpg&ct=1


----------



## lookkg361 (Sep 16, 2005)

https://www.minibarista.de/shop/rahmen/02c51098470c85102/b02c51098140f700170.jpg


----------



## lookkg361 (Sep 16, 2005)

And a real one : https://www.fox-zweiradtechnik.ch/fox-news/images/06090197-look-595-in-weissblau-.jpg


----------



## lookkg361 (Sep 16, 2005)

https://www.shecycles.com/news/images/look_595_lo.jpg


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

IMO
Light Blue = Yuck
Dark Blue = Very Cool


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

well the light blue is the "elle" paintjob (the womens line of paint) and the blue is a regular mens paintjob. i'd still stick with my black ultra that's on the way.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

The blue/white is a sweet color for a Look!


----------

